# Heat Pump question



## coordinator (Jul 12, 2010)

what is wrong with heat pump when it stops cooling/running ?  Unit is about 1 year old, and simply stopped working.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 12, 2010)

Could be any number of things.  Could you be more specific?  Is it not running or not cooling, there's a difference.


----------



## brclarke (Jul 18, 2010)

I once had a problem with my 1984 Carrier Model: 38QB030300 SN: U402518 2.5 ton Heat Pump. It acts like it's going to start.......buzzing and humming......but in a couple of minutes it just shuts down. I don't know anything about heat pump, so I called a repairman, problem solved when he simply replaced the capacitor.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 18, 2010)

A totally dead unit should be easy to troubleshoot.


----------

